# Quiet natured and socialing



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi ive got a few friends but not loads.. I've always found it hard socialising with people, as im quiet and tbh the ibs hasnt helped things.It would be great if their was a social group on here!Do you find it hard to keep friends and socialing with new people?Thanks


----------

